
Amazon Drops $250M for the Rights to LOTR - meri_dian
https://www.newsday.com/entertainment/tv/lord-of-the-rings-amazon-show-1.14974338
======
stcredzero
Viewers might want to see Beren and Luthien, and that's about it? You could
easily get three whole Game of Thrones sized series out of the Numenoreans
alone.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
The Numenorean story could easily fit in a few Game of Thrones sized seasons,
but the problem is that Tolkien left more of the broad outlines of the story
than something with the level of characterization and dialog that would make
good drama. So you'd have TV writers filling in the blanks. And I don't think
I'm alone in fearing just how terribly that could go wrong. Think of the last
two seasons of GoT only far worse.

